# worm gear saw



## guardian (Dec 5, 2010)

ok i am lost on the reason why i would want a worm gear Circular saw?
there probably is a good reason but it is lost on me.

can anyone clue me in?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I personally cannot cut with them dam sidewinder saws.

West coast, Calif., never used nothing else. All that sidewinder stuff is generally considered HO quality out here.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

the blade on the left is nice.

i'm not a real fan either. but they have a lot of power. 

its just one of those old school tools that wont go away....


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

They have more torque do to gearing so its good if your cutting alot of concert or steal. imop


----------



## guardian (Dec 5, 2010)

i was just looking at my new saw and i see it is a right side blade..
heck how do you even use stuff like that?
i guess i will go buy a left side blade and just was not sure if i wanted a worm gear or not


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Until recently I've never owned anything other than a worm drive. Just picked up a cordless dewalt.

Worm drive saw advantages -

-blade is on the left. So if you are right handed you can see the blade without looking over the saw and maybe getting a face full of sawdust.

- it will cut all day long. I've pushed mine so hard I had to put a leather glove on so I didn't burn my hand. But the saw won't quit.

- when cutting stock over your foot the weight of the saw does the work.

- they have two handles which allows you better control sometimes, like cutting at shoulder height.

My skillsaw lasted me 40 years. It finally quit and I bought a new M-77 which is the magnesium model. No doubt it will out live me. :thumbsup:


----------



## guardian (Dec 5, 2010)

so worm drive = left hand blade?


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

guardian said:


> so worm drive = left hand blade?


No, worm-drive equals geared for more power and less motor strain.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

I've used worm drives for 35 years. I prefer them but every tool has it's strong points.

Worm drives are strong, cut straighter and I feel for right handed people offer a better view.

They are not so good overhead, can trip breakers in cold weather. Maybe not the tool of choice working on ladders, reaching.

Sometimes their weight works against you but I feel as though the weight and longer body makes them work better.

I'm not sure if others agree but I feel that they may be less likely to kick due to the angle that they are held. I have sidewinders too and love my battery powered unit. 
Different tools for different jobs.

Willy


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

katoman said:


> Until recently I've never owned anything other than a worm drive. Just picked up a cordless dewalt.
> 
> Worm drive saw advantages -
> 
> ...





This one. ^^

And it's much easier when cross cutting plywood due to the better angle of the saw, as well as the extra reach.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

guardian said:


> so worm drive = left hand blade?


no, they just happen to be left handed. you can also buy a left handed standard circular saw, but they are rare. porter cable used to make one.

me, i like to use my dewalt cordless 36 volt saw, which happens to be left sided blade.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Another positive for the worm is Safety. You've got to really screw something up to make a worm drive kick back.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the infamous Porter Cable lefty saw. I hate the blade being on the right. I use that with a diamond blade to cut grooves in brick, thats about it. I have a DeWalt worm drive and it is an amazing saw. I've used the skils for years and this one performs the same as any. Definetly straighter cuts and the weight helps you when you need it., User fatigue is usually a complaint, but it's just something you get used to. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I use a Makita side winder it took some getting used to but after awhile I really started to like it. Its light weight design is easy to handle. I also have the mag 77. it is a more durable saw but not as accurate in my opinion plus its nice to have saws that turn both right & left tables, comes in handy when cutting fascia in place. 
Did I mention that I am a lefty.:thumbsup:


----------



## akrenovate (Feb 27, 2011)

I have an old model 77 that I use for framing and cutting ply, etc. I also have a tilt loc Milwaukee direct drive that I use for plunge cuts and demo work cause it's light and easy to handle. I personally like cutting with the 77 as it's easier to watch the blade and it has way more torque for big ply rips and larger dimensional lumber. The other saws do the job, but can't power thru like the worm drives and don't last very long with heavy use.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, I have 2 sidewinders and 1 wormdrive. One sidewinder has a diamond blade for stone work (old Skil) the other one is for plywood (Craftsman). My day to day saw is my Bosch wormdrive. It's my go to saw, rides in the van everyday.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

3bar said:


> porter cable used to make one.


I think they still do.

http://www.portercable.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=11000

It's light enough to be a very comfortable saw with a wide base. Tool-less quick change blade setup can't be beat.

If I ever got a heads up they were going to stop making those, I'd get another one and put it on the shelf. I have the worm drive, but use it for stonework, etc.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

guardian said:


> i was just looking at my new saw and i see it is a right side blade..
> heck how do you even use stuff like that?
> i guess i will go buy a left side blade and just was not sure if i wanted a worm gear or not


How long you been in this biz?


----------



## guardian (Dec 5, 2010)

this will be my 8th year.
i have done more vinyl then i care to talk about.. 
but in the last year i have switched over to james hardie.. never needed saws till now. and even now i dont need them.
but my one worker wants to use a skill saw for window cut outs instead of the nibbler...

i was not saying that i dont know how to use a right side blade.. it just seems dumb to me.
that left side blade is so much better... at least for me it is


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 26, 2008)

Used both depends on preference and brand. Worms drives have hella power. The sidewinder I've used is a dewalt 7 1/4. it is lighter and cuts good just only complaint would be outer shell is not as durable as a old school Skil Saw. Whatever it takes to get job done. That will take a beating.


----------

